# my friend Micheals 2007 buck .....



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Micheals 16 now, and I've watched him grow into a fine hunter.

This is his first bow buck :darkbeer: ..... I'm totally impressed, it's a beautiful 13 point from around the Cookstown area ..... and he said he passed up the "big one" said his nerves got to him  

Guess where I'll be huntin next week :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! Nice buck.

Grant


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!!! Tell him congrats. 
Did he use Victory arrows John??? Do tell us more....


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations to the young hunter. Dad is going to have a taxidermy bill now.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*well .....*



cath8r said:


> WOW!!! Tell him congrats.
> Did he use Victory arrows John??? Do tell us more....


nah he uses the competitions  arrows :wink: but after this maybe I'll have to hook him up with some shiny new shafts (Christmas is coming ya know) ..... location ..... well that's top secret, you're blindfolded going in and out :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice little beasty there!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

And this ISN"T the bib one?????????? Pinto you better keep on the good side of this lad Good buck congrats:archer::cam:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

pintojk said:


> Micheals 16 now, and I've watched him grow into a fine hunter.
> 
> This is his first bow buck :darkbeer: ..... I'm totally impressed, it's a beautiful 13 point from around the Cookstown area ..... and he said he passed up the "big one" said his nerves got to him
> 
> ...


My guess is you'll be hunting the same location as usual..... your couch......... (watching Jackie Bushman videos!) 

Nice buck Michael; congratulations!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*the "couch" can be found anywhere .....*



Rampant said:


> My guess is you'll be hunting the same location as usual..... your couch......... (watching Jackie Bushman videos!)
> 
> Nice buck Michael; congratulations!


and what's so wrong with a little nap now and then


----------

